# Lindberg's new 1/8th scale hot rods!



## MadCap Romanian (Oct 29, 2005)

Hi Guys!

Need a new Diroama project for your 1/8th scale monsters?

Lindberg has brought out 5 new 1/8th scale Hot Rods and Dragster kits in 1/8th scale. 

Check 'em out!
































(I'm getting the third one soon!)

And the dragster : (It's a 2-in-1.)


----------



## the Dabbler (Feb 17, 2005)

Hey I kinda like that 4th one, the 'hardtop' with the big 'booty' sticking out.


----------



## wolfman66 (Feb 18, 2006)

I like all of them and gotta get me some! :thumbsup:


----------



## fluke (Feb 27, 2001)

This isn't my normal cup of cat nip but GEE I love the the Dragster! ...That would be a swell kit!


----------



## Mark McGovern (Apr 25, 1999)

Actually they're not all new models but reissues. They turn up on eBay! frequently. But you're right about one thing, MCR - it would be a hoot to turn one of these into a "full size" Monster Rod!


Mark McGee, now where would I display _those _babies - ?


----------



## kit-junkie (Apr 8, 2005)

1/8 scale kits are pretty darned big. That's what stops me. Otherwise I'd love #4. How cool!


----------



## Duck Fink (May 2, 2005)

ALL of these are bad ass! I had my eye on some other 1/8 scale stuff too. I would like to put a fink behind the wheel of any of this stuff!


----------



## the Dabbler (Feb 17, 2005)

DuckFink you are an incorrigable Fink-aholic !! :lol:


----------



## xsavoie (Jun 29, 1999)

Love the Hot Rods.Would be perfect with figures.


----------



## modelgeek (Jul 14, 2005)

Once upon a time you could buy 1 kit and build you choice of the 4..


----------



## MadCap Romanian (Oct 29, 2005)

Yeah, they kinda look simular.


----------



## Duck Fink (May 2, 2005)

the Dabbler said:


> DuckFink you are an incorrigable Fink-aholic !! :lol:


I'm not one to spread my problems but sometimes I just can't help it!:tongue:


----------



## beck (Oct 22, 2003)

the red one i had as a kid . it was called the Black Bat back then( obviously molded in black but it's the same kit right down to the skull shift knob ) . 
i picked that one several years a go at Hobby Lobby when they first re released it .
it definately would make a cool monster rod in 1/8th scale . 
hb


----------

